
How to grow a saas company through content marketing - hippo33
http://www.startupfrontier.com/2012/08/unbounce-growing-a-saas-company-with-content-marketing/
======
troels
Unfortunately the linked article is a bit light on content. For one thing, I'd
be interested in knowing how they built said network of twitter followers.

~~~
AznHisoka
That's the thing about content marketing.. Of course it works! Duh.. if I had
a Twitter follower base of 10K people, or an email list of 10K users, if I
provide them something useful, they'll share it!

But all those content marketing experts fail to answer this: How do I get
those people to listen to my content in the first place?!!

~~~
evanwillms
You've got your causality in the wrong direction. They have a Twitter base of
25k followers _because_ they provide something useful. Multiple times per day.
With original content twice per week, on average, every single week for three
years.

People choose to listen when you provide something useful, on a regular basis,
in a channel that they're already paying attention to. Once you've gotten
their attention, you can convince some of them to join a new channel for which
you have better access, control, and tracking.

It's less about getting the listening than the continuous choice to proving
something useful.

------
AndresOspina
I thing that content markting always works with good or poor content... But if
you want really efective you need a team (or dedication) for this task.

